# Bubba Kush!



## nvthis (Oct 3, 2009)

If anyone has been waiting.... At The Attitude, Greenhouse's Bubba seeds are finally in!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

:ciao:   *nvthis*...did ya  not  say  in  my  thread  that  Bubba  Kush  is  a  clone  only..?  take  care  and  be safe


----------



## nvthis (Oct 3, 2009)

Yup, but our friend and MP member NCH let the cat out the bag a couple of months ago.. Green House has been working to procure some work done in the Bay Area from a place called... The Apothecary. As is true to form with Green House seeds, these will be offered as femmed. Needless to say it will take a while before we know if they are any good.

There should be more..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 3, 2009)

only feminized though? Bummer!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice...thanks  for  the  answer..as  Mine  did  come  from  Northern  Cali...do  ya  think  they  are  of  this  lose  cat?  They  are  looking  real good  and  ya  Know  they  are  7 for  7 on  female...keep  an  eye  on  them  with  me  okay..Im  stoked...I  do  have  5  rooted  clones  from the  one..so  That  one  watch  extra  close  huh?  okay  Now  how  many  Beans  ya  ordering?  and  whats  the  price  setting  us  back?  take  care  and  be safe my  friend:bolt::bong:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 3, 2009)

None, my friend. I think I am cool with the bubba and have a few things I need to take care of first. Got a bubba run next, deep chunk/LUI/Banana kush after that. Pure afghani & ortega after that and more. I am pretty booked for this year Buuuuuuut, I am totally on it and eager to know how yours turns out, plus I will be keeping an eye out for anyone else who buys these seeds.


----------

